# Curried butternut squash soup w/rice and apples



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

2 tblsp butter
1/4 cup chopped onion
5-6 cups of chicken stock
2 peeled and chopped apples
1 cup cream or evaporated milk
1-2 tblsp of curry powder
1 butternut squash peeled and chopped into 1 inch chunks

Melt the butter and saute the onion for about five mins and all the other ingredients except the cream and the apples and bring to a boil, then reduce the heat and simmer or about two hurs until the squash is very soft. Using a food processor or blender puree the soup until nice and smooth. Add the apples and simmer for about 5 mins more, add the cream and stir very well. Add salt if nessasary. Heat throughly but do not boil. 

serve with a good crusty bread and red wine


----------

